# Need Knowledge...



## Table16 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm going to purchase a 32" HDTV for my bedroom. Being a student I pretty much live out of my bedroom. I will be using the tv for gaming, blu-ray movies, and cable tv. I just need some insight before I spend my money.

As far as blu-ray goes on a 32", is it worth spending the little bit more on a 1080p vs a 720p? I've read up on the two and they recommend 1080p for blu-ray obviously but I've also read that you can't really tell the difference with anything smaller than 40". Is the quality still the same because blu-ray is amazing on a 1080p tv.

I've read in a lot of places that these tv's come with bad speakers. I don't know how many reviews I've read on countless tv's of people complaining about the sound. Being that I don't have the money to spend on a whole theatre system, is sound going to be an issue?

Thanks for the help guysray:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I play blu-ray's on my 1080i/720p 47" Samsung DLP and they look fantastic. At 32" I doubt you'd see any dif. Save the $. But check the price dif before you decide. It may not be that much at that size screen.


----------



## Table16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yea that's what I thought. The price difference I think it roughly $120 or so.


----------



## gguerra (Mar 4, 2009)

There aren't many 32"'s that support 1080p. Sharp is one of them and I can tell you that Blu-Ray movies at full 1080p look incredible. Many Blu-Ray movies come in 720p. If it's a small price difference I would go ahead and get the 1080p. This way you can be ready for the "future" at least for a couple of years. Eventually the new standard will be 1440p


----------

